# Bank loan for student contribution



## ShermD

As a permanent resident, is there any way I can get a loan from a bank to pay for my tuition fees (student contribution) of the university degree? if yes, do I need to have properties etc of my own (house etc) in Australia to show the bank? Please help me


----------



## ShermD

does anyone knows?


----------



## Monaco

ShermD said:


> As a permanent resident, is there any way I can get a loan from a bank to pay for my tuition fees (student contribution) of the university degree? if yes, do I need to have properties etc of my own (house etc) in Australia to show the bank? Please help me


The only way you will get a bank loan is if:

(1) you have a permanent income, so the bank can see that you can pay the interest on the loan; and

(2) you provide security (eg. your house deeds, or some other asset) for the amount of the loan.

Otherwise No.


----------



## John Clip

Banks want to see Permanent income, a Permanent Part Time is counted, casual they hate and only seem to count it after it has been steady for over 12 months then they only count a percentage of it, often less than 50%.

The seem open to Gaurentored Loans though, but you still need the ability to pay it back on your own right.


----------

